# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Bootcamp: Window 7 на макинтошах со Snow Leopard

## SDA

В последнем ролике из серии Mac vs. PC девушка не может выбрать между толстопузым «писюком» и стройным «маком». Знай она про улучшения в программе Bootcamp на Snow Leopard, то не задавалась бы такими вопросами, а сказала: «Мальчики, я могу с вами двумя».

Bootcamp – это утилита, входящая в состав Mac OS, позволяющая ставить на «маки» в качестве второй операционной системы Windows. Snow Leopard идет с третьей версией Bootcamp, которая поддерживает запуск Windows 7.
Вначале вам предлагается разбить том диска на партиции, а дальше Bootcamp сам выполнит установку необходимых драйверов. В третьей версии улучшено время заряда под Windows 7, Vista, XP, а также добавилась возможность запускать Винду на MacBook Air, чего раньше нельзя было делать.
Для выбора операционной системы, при загрузке достаточно удерживать клавишу Alt до появления соответствующего меню.
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-10315168-1.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

